# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  کانورتور فارسی داس به ویندوز

## shabahang elmian

سلام
قبل از هر چیز باید بگم که گروه خیلی خوبی دارید . 
من تازه وارد هستم و دنبال یک کانورتور داس به ویندوز (فارسی) میگردم
اگر ممکنه راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## binyaz2003

می خوای با چه زبونی باشه؟اگر vb یا delphi  بخوای یک سرچ بکنی کلی ریخته !تو بخش خودشون اما اگر فقط می خوای با فاکس باشه بگو تا برنامه ای که آقا کیا نوشتن رو برات میل کنم

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

خیلی خوش اومدید.

اول بگید به چه فارسی سازی بوده چون هر کدام تحت داس فرق داره.

----------


## shabahang elmian

از راهنمایی تون ممنوونم و زبانش برام اهمیت نداره و ولی ترجیه میدم با c باشه جون خودم دارم با c مینویسم . ممنون :wink:

----------


## kia1349

ببین دوست من برنامه ای که من تحت فاکس 2.6 داس نوشته ام کارکترها رو در همون محیط داس با مشابهات ویندوز عوض میکنه و بعدا باید جدول تبدیل شده را در ویژوال فاکس پرو use کنید و از دیالگ مربوط به کد پیچ که روی صفحه ظاهر میشه 1256 مربوط به ویندوز عربی را انتخاب کنید تا بتوانید کارکترهای تبدیل شده را ببینید واگرنه جدول درست کار نمیکند مخصوصا در export به برنامه های دیگر البته این موضوع یک دلیل محکم دارد که توضیح میدم
وقتی شما یک جدول یا فایل ورژن پائین تر را در سایر زبانها و و محیطهای دیتابیس باز میکنید محیط مورد نظر فایل شما را به ورژن جدید ارتقا میدهد و در اکثر آنها یک پیغام هشدار هم میدهد که شاید شما دیگر قادر نباشید این فایل را در ورژنهای قبلی استفاده کنید ولی محیط ویژوال فاکس پرو با زیرکی تمام ورژن مربوطه را در هدر فایل درج میکند و این هدر با برنامه cpzero.prg که در دایرکتوری فاکس tools\cpzero\cpzero.prg قرار داردقابل تغیر به تمام کدپیچ های مورد تائید مایکروسافت میباشد
حالا شما با مطالعه help فاکس در مورد code page میتوانید از این استانداردها و نحوه تبدیل و تغییر در هدر فایل مورد نظرتان آگاه شوید
همین قدر بگم که با این برنامه فاکس(cpzero.prg ) میتوانید جدولی را که در محیط ویژوال باز شده مجددا در محیط داس باز کنید
ضمنا در برنامه تبدیل کد پیجی که نوشته ام شما میتوانید فایل dbf‌ تبدیل شده را به یک فایل text که خروجی آن بصورت delimited میباشد تبدیل کنید و بدون تبدیل هدر آنرا به سایر محیطها ارسال کنید
توضیح اینکه تبدیل dbf به text  بصورت یک گزینه در برنامه طراحی شده وجود دارد و نام خروجی آن برای فرمت  delimited  بصورت dbf2txtd.txt و برای فرمت sdf بصورت dbf2txts.txt میباشد که این آخری کاربد زیادی در محیطهای گرافیکی ویندوز ندارد
توضیح بعدی اینکه کد پیج فقط مخصوص دیتابیسها و جداول میباشد و هیچ کدام از فایلهای text دارای هدری که کدپیج در آن مشخص باشد نمیباشند
امیدوارم کافی بوده باشد

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

گفته شد تو دلفی وجود داره و من هم احتیاج زیاد و فوری به این تبدیل کننده دارم و جستجو کردم ولی چیز جالبی پیدا نشد اگه ممکنه یه لینک بزارین

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

آقای حسینی من در بخش فاکس جستجو کردم ولی چیز جالبی نبود جز اینکه گفته شده بود کدی به زبان فاکس وجود داره ( که کد آن هم نبود)  و در ضمن من هم که فاکس بلد نیستم . اگه لینک بهتری وجود داره برام بزارید یا سورس کدی یا نرم افزاری ( حتی پولی) که بتونه بانکهای داس رو با ویندوز تبدیل کنه !
در ضمن اگه تبدیل آن ساده است راهنمایی بفرمایید تا کد آن را خودم بنویسم ( کدهای ایران سیستم را از کجا بفهمم)
با تشکر از دوستان - محتاج جواب فوری هستم

----------


## javad_hosseiny

همانطور که قبلا توضیح دادم کار ساده ای است 
فقط کافی است عملیات تبدیل کدپیچ از محیط داس (البته با توجه به نوع فارسی اتان) به ویندوز را انجام دهید 
پس از آن تبدیل بافت جدول اطلاعات (از فاکس به پاراداکس یا هر بافت دیگری مشکل نیست
به کمک نرم افزارهای همچون ویژوال فاکس یا دیتابیس دسکتاب خود دلفی و یا ... می تونید این کار را انجام دهید
برای تشخیص نوع کدپیچ اطلاعات داس نیز از فارسی سازهای مربوطه استفاده کنید
برای ایران سیستم معمولا از فارسی سازی اگاف و یا خود فارسی  استفاده می کنند
و برای سایه نیز از فارسی ساز سایه که معمولا در پک نرم افزاری زرنگار - پاراداکس فارسی و یا خود محصول سایه می تونید استفاده کنید و همچنین بقیه فارسی سازها
در رابطه با بحث تبدیل کدپیچ نیز من سورس کد مربوط به فاکس (قابل اجرا در محیط ویژوال فاکس) را اینجا قرار می دهم 
این برنامه قابلیت خواندن جداول فاکس و پارداکس را دارد و امکان تبدیل از هر نوع کدپیچ ایران سیستم و سایه را دارد و پس از تبدیل جدول را نمایش داده و در صورت تمایل خروجی تکست به شما می دهد
که این خروجی بصورت دیلمیت هست و شما می تونید از آن جهت ایمپورت در محیطهای اکسل یا اکسس استفاده کنید و خود جدول دی بی اف تبدیل شده نیز در محیط دیتابیس دسکتاپ دلفی قابل تبدیل به جدول پاراداکس می باشد

در رابطه با الگوریتم کلی کار نیز با مطالعه سورس کد (چون از قابلیت خاص فاکس استفاده نشده و قابلیت تبدیل به زبانهای دیگر را نیز دارد) می تونید پی ببرید که در کل به این صورت است که دارای دو رشته یکی مخصوص کدپیچ مبدا و دیگری برای کدپیچ مقصد بوده و هرکدام شامل کلیه حروف و اعداد موردنظر و با شرط  تطابق خانه به خانه (یعنی شماره اندیس حرف در رشته) با رشته دیگر (کدپیچ متناظر) را دارد و در یک حلقه اطلاعات خوانده شده و با توجه به برابر حروف در هر دو رشته حروف جابجا می شوند (اصطلاحا کاراکتر ترانس) می گردد
در ضمن من اصل فایل اجرایی را نیز ضمیمه کردم ولی برای اجرای آن نیازمند فایلهای دی ال ال مربوطه (ویژوال فاکس هفت) هستند می تونید از قالب فایل اجرایی آن نیز استفاده کنید
.

----------


## bps20590

دوست عزیزباشماره تلفن 3204840-0661(بعدازظهرها) تماس بگیرمن برنامه ذکرشده رادارم

----------


## houshang.karami

با سلام 
یکسری هم  به انجا بزنید این ابزار مخصوص این کار می باشد
http://www.heliasystem.net/convertor.aspx

http://helia2000.tripod.com/index_files/Page944.htm

----------


## houshang.karami

با سلام 
یکسری هم  به اینجا بزنید این ابزار مخصوص این کار می باشد
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...445#post137445

----------


## anubis_ir

من برنامه جناب javad_hosseiny رو تست کردم و بسیار خوب جواب داد. 
فایل txt نهایی آن به راحتی در sql server توسط ابزارهای استاندارد آن قابل import  است.
دستشون درد نکنه.

----------


## houshang.karami

با سلام من برنامه تبدیل کننده اطلاعات  از داس به ویندوز را برای دانلود در لینک زیر گذاشته ام
http://helia2000.tripod.com/index_files/Page944.htm

این سیستم تبدیل کننده اطلاعات از محیط داس (فقط بانکهای تحت فاکس پرو) به ویندوز می باشد این سیستم قابلیت انتقال بسیار سریع اطلاعات از داس به ویندوز را دارد و دیگر شما لازم نیست اطلاعات تحت داس خودرا بصورت کد پیج های نا مرتب ببینید این سیستم قابلیت انتقال اطلاعات تبدیل شده به نرم افزارهایی مثل اکسل را دارد علاوه براین برنامه قادر است عکس این حالت را نیز انجام دهد یعنی اطلاعات را از ویندوز به داس ببرد این مورد در شرکتهایی که فایل Text به دارایی می دهند خیلی قابل استفاده است این برنامه الان در دو شرکت بزرگ بعنوان یک ابزار روزانه استفاده می شود و براحتی قابل استفاده است

----------


## kia1349

از همکاری شما ممنون

----------


## Eslam_IK

با سلام
جناب آقای کرمی من برنامه شما را نصب کردم خیلی خوب اطلاعات را تبدیل می کند(اون چیزی که می خواستم)
وسرعت بسیار خوبی هم دارد و تقریبا چهل هزار رکورد را در 30 ثانیه تبدیل و به اکسل می آورد از شما نهایت تشکر را دارم

----------


## nader1649

باسلام 

خدمت جناب اقای کریمی با تشکر از برنامه خوبتان برنامه کانورت داس به ویندوز را دریافت نمودم  جهت اجرا کد ریجستری می خواهد موفق به تماس با جنابعالی نشدم خواهشمندم مرا راهنمائی فرمائید
ارادتمند شما نادر

----------


## houshang.karami

با سلام 
جهت دریافت کد رجیستری با شماره 09329337544 یا با آدرس ایمیل بنده houshang.karami@gmail.com تماس بگیرید

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
وقتی همه فیلدها را انتخاب می کنیم خطای OVERFLOW می دهد

----------


## houshang.karami

با سلام
دوست عزیز درصورت امکان فایل را برای من ایمیل کنید و نیز بفرمایید که کدام مرحله این اتفاق می افتد چون حدود یکسال که این سیستم عملیاتی شده تا حالا این مشکل را نداشته است  در ضمن من 
online هستم          h_karami81@yahoo.com 
از نظرات شما متشکرم

----------


## ARASH_MEYSAMI

با سلام 
دوستان عزیز به اصرار من آقای کرمی  امکان انتقال اطلاعات تبدیل شده را به SQL Server و بانک اطلاعاتی Access را نیز در برنامه قرار داده اند .

----------


## houshang.karami

با سلام 
در ضمن  در برنامه امکان تبدیل بانک اطلاعاتی پارادکس و فایل های متنی وCSV را نیز گذاشته ام
برنامه روی ترکیب حروف با اعداد و حروف انگلیسی هوشمند عمل می کند و سرعت بسیار خوبی هم دارد.
برای دانلود برنامه می توانید به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید 
http://helia2000.tripod.com/index_files/Page944.htm

----------


## javad_hosseiny

این هم یک ابزار رایگان دیگر برای تبدیل از ویندوز به داس (هرچند نمونه های متفاوت در این سایت بسیار است ولی بنا به درخواست یکی از دوستان این سایت این فایل را ارسال می کنم) (هم سورس و هم فایل اجرایی آن می باشد ولی جهت اجرای آن نیاز به DLL های مربوط به VISUAL FOXPRO 7 می باشد) (برنامه قابلیت خواندن جداول فاکس و پاراداکس را دارد و به کدپیچ ایران سیستم و سایه تبدیل می کند)

----------


## mikhak

خیلی ممنون مجید آقا واقعا لطف کردین
من هر چه قدر ور رفتم با این برنامه ولی بازم این اررور رو داد 
Command contains unrecognized phrase/keyword 
توی این خط USE &_INPUT
حالا نمیدونم دیگه چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
----------
سینا

----------


## javad_hosseiny

من مجددا برنامه را چک کردم و حتی فایل ارسالی شما را نیز تبدیل کردم بدون کوچکترین اشکالی برنامه را تبدیل کرد 
سورس برنامه نیز جهت تریس موجود است
در ضمن دستور موردنظر جهت باز کردن فایل جدول موردنیاز برای تبدیل است واگر مشکلی هست
احتمالا در مسیر فایل موردنظر می باشد (پیشنهاد می کنم فایل را در مسیر روت یا یک مسیر کوتاه یا ... کپی کرده و سپس توسط برنامه آن را تبدیل کنید) مثلا  f:\kol.dbf

----------


## Dolphin

دوست عزیز بسیار ممنون از راهنمایی شما لطفا کد رجیستری برنامه را هم مثل خود برنامه قرار دهید تا بیشتر استفاده شود شما که زحمت این کار را کشیده اید .

کسی کار کرد که تمام کرد از لطف  شما ممنون

----------


## new_day

با سلام
این یه تابع برای تیدیل از ایران سیستم و سپند به ویندوز 

PARAMETER nnnn
*?"dfdf"
C=""
t=alltrim(nnnn)
i=len(t)
eee=space(i)
for v=1 to i
b=substr(t,v,1)
*?b

do case

* CASE b=" "
* c=" "

case b='�'
c='�'
case b='œ'
c='� '
case b='›'
c='&Igrave;'
case b='š'
c='&Igrave; '
case b='Ÿ'
c='&Iacute;'
*case b='ž'
*c='&Iacute; '
case b='&iexcl;'
c='&Icirc;'
case b='*'
c='&Icirc; '
case b='û'
c='&aring;'
case b='&uacute;'
c='&aring;'
case b='ù'
c='&aring; '
case b='&auml;'
c='&Uacute;'
case b='&atilde;'
c='&Uacute;'
case b='&aacute;'
c='&Uacute; '
case b='è'
c='&Ucirc;'
case b='ç'
c='&Ucirc;'
case b='&aring;'
c='&Ucirc; '
case b='ê'
c='&Yacute;'

case b='é'
c='&Yacute; '

case b='&igrave;'
c='&THORN;'

case b='ë'
c='&THORN; '

case b='™'
c='&Euml;'

case b='˜'
c='&Euml; '
case b='¬'
c='&Otilde;'

case b='«'
c='&Otilde; '

case b='®'
c='&Ouml;'

case b= '*'
c='&Ouml; '

case b='&eth;'
c='�'

case b='ï'
c='� '


case b='î'
c='&szlig;'

case b='&iacute;'
c='&szlig; '

case b='&otilde;'
c='&atilde;'

case b='ô'
c='&atilde; '

case b='÷'
c='&auml;'

case b='&ouml;'
c='&auml; '

case b='—'
c='&Ecirc;'

case b='–'
c='&Ecirc; '

case b='�'
c='&Ccedil;'

case b='‘'
c='&Ccedil;'

case b='â'
c='&Uacute; '
case b='&aelig;'
c='&Ucirc; '

case b='&ograve;'
c='&aacute;&Ccedil;'

case b='�'
c='&Acirc;'
**
case b='&oacute;'
c='&aacute;'

case b='&ntilde;'
c='&aacute; '

case b='“'
c='&Egrave;'

case b='’'
c='&Egrave; '
***ye
case b='&thorn;'  
c='&iacute;'
******************************************
CASE b=' &iexcl;'
c='&iacute;'
**ye
case b='ü'
c='&iacute;'  
**ye
case b='&yacute;'
 c="&iacute;"
 
  case b='¨'
c='&Oacute;'

case b='§'
c='&Oacute; '

case b='&ordf;'
c='&Ocirc;'

case b='©'
c='&Ocirc; '
**zz
case b='¦'
c='Ž'

case b='&oslash;'
c='&aelig;'

case b='¢'
c='&Iuml;'

case b='£'
c='&ETH;'

case b='¤'
c='&Ntilde;'

case b='¥'
c='&Ograve;'

case b='¯'
c='&Oslash;'

case b='à'
c='&Ugrave;'

case b='•'
c='�'

case b='”'
c='� '

case b=' '
c=' '

CASE b='‹'
c='&Uuml;'

*case b=')'
*c=')'
*case b='('
*c='('

case b='/'
c='/'
case b='1'
c='1'

*case b='?'
*c='?'

case b='2'
c='2'

case b='3'
c='3'

case b='4'
c='4'

case b='5'
c='5'

case b='6'
c='6'

case b='7'
c='7'

case b='8'
c='8'

case b='9'
c='9'

case b='0'
c='0'

****
case b='�'
c='1'

*case b='?'
*c='?'

case b='‚'
c='2'

case b='ƒ'
c='3'

case b='„'
c='4'

case b='…'
c='5'

case b='†'
c='6'

case b='‡'
c='7'

case b='ˆ'
c='8'

case b='‰'
c='9'

case b="€"
c='0'

*CASE b='”'
*b='-'
*&yacute;
 
othErwise
c=b
*eee=eee+c
*loop

endcase
**eee=c+alltrim(eee)
eee=c+eee
*?eee
endfor


RETURN eee

 امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره

----------


## E_Ghasemi

سلام 
لطفا یکی برام یک کامپوننت دلفی برای تبدیل اطلاعات ازFOX تحت داس به ویندوز بفرسته 
( چون با برنامه های موجود نمی شه اطلاعات را از طریق خود برنامه دلفی و با حجم بالا تبدیل کرد )
با تشکر              E.Mail:  e_gh3000@yahoo.com

----------


## E_Ghasemi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سلام .
من می خواهم برنامه فاکس پرو تحت داس را به بانک اطلاعاتی sqlserver تبدیل کنم به شرطی که فرمت های فارسی بهم نریزد.
ممکن است در این زمینه راهنمایی کنید و یا برنامه تبدیلی(ترجیحا کامپوننت دلفی تا بتوانم از آن داخل برنامه استفاده کنم و مشکل تعداد رکورد را هم نداشته باشم) آن را برایم ارسال نمایید.
متشکرم E.mail: e_gh3000@yahoo.com

----------


## reza-re

سلام  آقای کرمانی
میخواستم در مورد دریافت این برنامه برایم 
توضیحاتی بدهید.

----------


## javad_hosseiny

در قسمت مربوط به دلفی سورس (تابع) مربوط به انجام اینکار (تبدیل از ایران سیستم به کد عربیک ویندوز)   هست و مشکلی نسبت به انجام این کار با حجم بالا نیز ندارد (نهایتا می تونید با یک پروگرس بار کاربر را از زمان انجام این کار مطلع نمایید) 
اگر جستجو کنید (در بخش دلفی) به جواب می رسید (نهایتا اگر تابع موردنظر مطلوب نبود بگوید تا بنده تابع خود را برایتان آپلود کنم)

----------


## h_baqery

> این هم یک ابزار رایگان دیگر برای تبدیل از ویندوز به داس (هرچند نمونه های متفاوت در این سایت بسیار است ولی بنا به درخواست یکی از دوستان این سایت این فایل را ارسال می کنم) (هم سورس و هم فایل اجرایی آن می باشد ولی جهت اجرای آن نیاز به DLL های مربوط به VISUAL FOXPRO 7 می باشد) (برنامه قابلیت خواندن جداول فاکس و پاراداکس را دارد و به کدپیچ ایران سیستم و سایه تبدیل می کند)


آقا :گریه:   من دیروز دیدم امروز اومدم بردارم دیدم نیست.

----------


## javad_hosseiny

دوست عزیز یک کم آدرس رو اشتباهی اومدی 
این نمونه ای که در این تایپیک بود فقط قابلیت تبدیل از ویندوز به داس را داشت و اون هم به درخواست یکی دیگر از دوستان چندی قبل در همین بخش آپلود کرده بودم 
ولی فکر کنم اونی که منظور شماست در تایپیک ذیل باشد:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=41062

----------


## rezaei

لطفا یکی به من یاد بده چگونه می توانم فایلهای شما رو دانلود کنم

----------


## rezaTavak

روی لینک دانلود کلیلک کن. البته قاعدتا از نرم افزاری مثل dap نباید استفاده کنی!

----------


## ابراهیم-بنی حسینی

با عرض سلام خدمت اساتید عزیز 
دنبال برنامه ای هستم که فایلهای prg تحت داس را تبدل به prg تحت ویندوز بکنه. ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

prg تحت داس در ویندوز اجرا میشه مگر در مواردی که اون دستور برداشته شده و معادل داره.


اما prg تحت داس به درد همون تحت داس می خوره چون فرمانهایی مانند @SAY ,@GET و... گرچه در ویندوز کار می کنند اما درست نه! باید از Object استفاده بشه.


یا مثلا در داس میشه یچ چیزی را با دستور ? چاپ کرد اما توی ویندوز چاپش خوب نیست و....

----------


## Garoosi

I have a program for use to AntiRefoxing the FXP's files.
abgaroosi@yahoo.com

----------


## rezaTavak

دوست عزیز اولا به فارسی بنویسید و  بعدش هم مطلبتون با عنوان باید مطابقت داشته باشد.

----------


## mrezajalili

سلام و تشکر از شما

من هنوز نتوانستم خروجی برنامه داس خود رو به *فارسی* ویندوز تبدیل کنم.

لطفا کمک کنید.

مثلا خروجی برنامه من به ازای کلمه : "مرد" هست : "lvY"

و یا معادل کارکتر "ج" هست : "O"

تشکر

----------


## aliila

این کد در vb.net  است کاملا جواب داده و فارس و انگلیسی و اعداد را درست تبدیل میکند و ساده تر از این ممکن نیست 

   Public Function dos2win(ByVal S As String) As String
        Dim A = S.ToCharArray
        Dim X = ""
        Dim X1 = ""
        Dim X2 = ""
        Dim CH As String
        Dim o As Integer

        For I As Integer = 0 To A.Length - 1
            CH = A(I)

            o = Asc(CH)
            Select Case o
                Case 128
                    CH = "0"
                Case 129
                    CH = "1"
                Case 130
                    CH = "2"
                Case 131
                    CH = "3"
                Case 132
                    CH = "4"
                Case 133
                    CH = "5"
                Case 134
                    CH = "6"
                Case 135
                    CH = "7"
                Case 136
                    CH = "8"
                Case 137
                    CH = "9"
                Case 141
                    CH = "آ"
                Case 142
                    CH = "ا"
                Case 143
                    CH = "ا"
                Case 144
                    CH = "ا"
                Case 145
                    CH = "ا"
                Case 146
                    CH = "ب "
                Case 147
                    CH = "ب"
                Case 148
                    CH = "پ "
                Case 149
                    CH = "پ"
                Case 150
                    CH = "ت "
                Case 151
                    CH = "ت"
                Case 152
                    CH = "ث "
                Case 153
                    CH = "ث"
                Case 154
                    CH = "ج "
                Case 155
                    CH = "ج"
                Case 156
                    CH = "چ "
                Case 157
                    CH = "چ"
                Case 158
                    CH = "ح "
                Case 159
                    CH = "ح"
                Case 160
                    CH = "خ "
                Case 161
                    CH = "خ"
                Case 162
                    CH = "د"
                Case 163
                    CH = "ذ"
                Case 164
                    CH = "ر"
                Case 165
                    CH = "ز"
                Case 166
                    CH = "ژ"
                Case 167
                    CH = "س "
                Case 168
                    CH = "س"
                Case 169
                    CH = "ش "
                Case 170
                    CH = "ش"
                Case 171
                    CH = "ص "
                Case 172
                    CH = "ص"
                Case 173
                    CH = "ض "
                Case 174
                    CH = "ض"
                Case 175
                    CH = "ط "
                Case 176
                    CH = "ط"
                Case 177
                    CH = "ظ "
                Case 178
                    CH = "ظ"
                Case 225
                    CH = "ع "
                Case 226
                    CH = "ع "
                Case 227
                    CH = "ع"
                Case 228
                    CH = "ع"
                Case 229
                    CH = "غ "
                Case 230
                    CH = "غ "
                Case 231
                    CH = "غ"
                Case 232
                    CH = "غ"
                Case 233
                    CH = "ف "
                Case 234
                    CH = "ف"
                Case 235
                    CH = "ق "
                Case 236
                    CH = "ق"
                Case 237
                    CH = " ك"
                Case 238
                    CH = "ك"
                Case 239
                    CH = " گ"
                Case 240
                    CH = "گ"
                Case 241
                    CH = "ل "
                Case 242
                    CH = "ل"
                Case 243
                    CH = "ل"
                Case 244
                    CH = "م "
                Case 245
                    CH = "م"
                Case 246
                    CH = "ن "
                Case 247
                    CH = "ن"
                Case 248
                    CH = "و"
                Case 249
                    CH = "ه "
                Case 250
                    CH = "ه"
                Case 251
                    CH = "ه"
                Case 252
                    CH = "ي "
                Case 253
                    CH = "ي "
                Case 254
                    CH = "ي"
            End Select
            If o >= 141 And o <= 254 Then
                X1 = CH + X1
                If X2.Length > 0 Then
                    X = X2 + X
                    X2 = ""
                End If
            Else
                X2 = X2 + CH
                If X1.Length > 0 Then
                    X = X1 + X
                    X1 = ""
                End If
            End If

        Next
        X = X2 + X1 + X

        Return X
    End Function

----------


## AFTABGARDAN2006

اگر نرم افزار کاملی رو می خواهید که از داس به ویندوز و برعکس رو براتون به راحتی تبدیل کند به این آدرس (http://www.Forum.MD1.IR) هم سر بزنید نسخه نمایشی هم داره می توانید داونلود کنید

----------


## binyaz2003

اينجا محل تبليغات نيست.لطفا تکرار نکنيد.
در ضمن مبدل داس به ويندوز و بلعکس بصورت رايگان و با سورس در اين سايت قرار دارد.

----------


## Sal2010

> اينجا محل تبليغات نيست.لطفا تکرار نکنيد.
> در ضمن مبدل داس به ويندوز و بلعکس بصورت رايگان و با سورس در اين سايت قرار دارد.


با تشكر از زحمات شايسته جنابعالي و ساير بر و بچ
اگه امكان داره يه لينك بزاريد تا حقير بتونم دانلودش كنم . :تشویق:

----------


## mahsa_mr

> با تشكر از زحمات شايسته جنابعالي و ساير بر و بچ
> اگه امكان داره يه لينك بزاريد تا حقير بتونم دانلودش كنم .


بله لطفا مسير سورس را در سايت مشخص كنيد ممنون

----------


## shask00l

پست شماره 8 این تاپیک یه فایل ضمیمه داره . یه نگاهی بهش بندازین. نیاز به سرچ هم نداره . اگه بنظرتون کار مشکلی میاد .... مسئله ای نیست . من براتون لینک پست 8 رو اینجا کپی میکنم . با این هوش سرشار و پشتکار چجوری برنامه مینویسید خدا میدونه .

https://barnamenevis.org/attach...3&d=1124605346

----------


## منصور بروجرديان

با سلام  و عرض ادب و خسته نباشيد به همه دوستان 

احتراما مي خواستم ببينم كسي از دوستان عزيز  مبدل فارسي ساز  سايه 5 از داس به ويندوز باي پرينتر هاي ليزري دارند يا خير 

يك نرم افزار  انبارداري داريم كه با  فارسي ساز سايه 5  و فقط با پرينتر هاي سوزني مثل LQ300 پرينت ميگيره اما با پرينترهاي ليزري كار نمي كنه و فقط كد پيج  چاپ مي كنه .

بسيار ممنون و متشكرم از همه ي دوستان عزيز

----------


## gh_khajehzade

سلام-فایل زیر سایه رو به ایران سیستم تبدیل میکنه و با همین فایل ایران سیتم را به ویندوز.البته نمیدونم با سایه 5 هم کار میکنه یا نه.فایل تحت dos  است وکار جناب حیدری کیا.امیدوارم مفید باشه.

----------

